# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Libertarian Super PAC Encourages Amash Senate Run, Pledges Six to Seven Figures

## jFico89

Please keep this in GP for the exposure.

"Liberty for All, a libertarian super PAC, says itll put six to seven figures behind Justin Amash, should he run for Senate next year.

If he runs, he can count on six to seven figures, says Preston Bates, the super PACs executive director, in an interview with National Review Online. He represents a fresh start for a state whose economy has been devastated by sugar-high economics and crony capitalism.

http://www.nationalreview.com/corner...res-robert-cos

----------


## fr33

Good news.

----------


## MikeStanart

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=preston+bates

----------


## itshappening

NO. Michigan is Democrat hellhole, don't bother because we lose him in the House and it's going to be hard to win in 2014 and even if he does he won't keep it in 2020 when they all come out and vote for the latest socialist on the presidential ballot

----------


## itshappening

Preston Bates once again shows how stupid he is by encouraging an Amash senate run in a state that overwhelmingly votes Democrat

----------


## itshappening

Hey Preston, go and find some candidates in Georgia and West Virginia and stop wasting your time and John's money on lost causes like taking on McConnell and encouraging Amash to run for Senate in a state that votes Democrat

----------


## Pisces

> Preston Bates once again shows how stupid he is by encouraging an Amash senate run in a state that overwhelmingly votes Democrat


They don't vote overwhelmingly Democrat, especially in off-year elections. They have a Republican governor and legislature. I'm not sure if Amash should do this or not though.

----------


## itshappening

> They don't vote overwhelmingly Democrat, especially in off-year elections. They have a Republican governor and legislature. I'm not sure if Amash should do this or not though.


Snyder is no conservative and won because he's rich.  Even if Amash managed to win in 2014 he will only serve one term because of 2020 is a presidential year.  It's another dumb idea from Preston Bates.

----------


## fr33

> Snyder is no conservative and won because he's rich.  Even if Amash managed to win in 2014 he will only serve one term because of 2020 is a presidential year.  It's another dumb idea from Preston Bates.


It's not his idea. He made the offer because Amash is considering the option.

----------


## itshappening

GOP has won MI's senate seat THREE TIMES in 60 years over 20 races.

He wants to give up his House seat for those odds?  No thanks.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Those are some long odds in MI.  Give six figures to Dr. Greg Brannon in NC.  He's already a candidate and has a much better chance at winning.

----------


## SpreadOfLiberty

> Those are some long odds in MI.  Give six figures to Dr. Greg Brannon in NC.  He's already a candidate and has a much better chance at winning.


Yes, please give Dr. Brannon some support!

----------


## itshappening

Preston is only interested in lost causes.  He doesn't look at the 2014 map and the opportunities that are available instead he thinks "what lost cause can I blow John's money on"? Taking on McConnell and now pushing Amash to give up his House seat to run in MI which never has GOP senators is ridiculous

----------


## misean

I think its pretty bad judgment on Amash's part if he runs for Senate. I think he could win if everything went perfectly but Levin and Stabenow are extremely liberal Senators and Granholm was the last governor. Amash is in a unique district and I'm not so sure he would play well statewide.

----------


## parocks

Outside money might be useful in Maine in 2014. It does not appear that primarying Collins is something that's going to happen.

In addition, money should go to someone primarying Lindsey Graham in South Carolina.

----------


## amy31416

He shouldn't do it, in my opinion.

----------


## sailingaway

http://libertycrier.com/politics/lib...m_medium=email

----------


## Michigan11

You know, I agree with everyone in here that we don't want to lose his house seat if he were to fail to win the U.S. Senate seat, and the past Senators in Michigan's history have been overwhelmingly Democrat liberals, but on the other hand, there are some changing trends also happening in Michigan as well. Amash however knows how to win, and I trust his judgement on something like this. If he chose to run for it, I would back him fully, and other repubs I know up there will do the same, he made a great name for himself when he challenged Boehner. The bottom line is he knows how to win elections. That primary he had to win to get his house seat was pretty damn competitive, he split the neo-con vote. Once Levin leaves, I believe that will be the last of these types of dems holding these Senate seats, just a hunch but that state is undergoing great changes due to the economy shift and people leaving that state, unions becoming less powerful by the year....

----------


## FSP-Rebel

One other thing about this potential race is if JAmash wins the primary, will the LP and CP bow out of that particular race in terms of fielding candidates. Regarding my former statement, hopefully we'll be going to a convention/caucus system instead of a primary and it would save LFA the primary money and be of better use going up against the fairly unknown dem in the general.

----------


## sailingaway

It does seem to materially increase the possibility of a win...

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Add to it loot coming from the Senate Conservatives' Fund, Club 4 Growth, RandPac, FreedomWorks, Ron's endorsement and Americans for Prosperity not to mention donations from grassroots activists.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Those are some long odds in MI.  Give six figures to Dr. Greg Brannon in NC.  He's already a candidate and has a much better chance at winning.


Definitely agree that is a better endeavor as far as things sit now. But, I'm of the opinion that JAmash was only seriously considering running if Levin retires. He surely shouldn't waste his time nor his seat going head to head. Yet, MI isn't as dem as it once was and we'll likely lean even more GOP in the next midterms. Snyder didn't win because he was rich, DeVos lost his ass against Granholm even though he spent $40 mill of his own stash. Snyder won because, at the time, he campaigned vigorously and had a good message; not to mention the dems had a weak gubernatorial nominee that reminded people of an Italian mobster. Point being, if Levin retires the dems don't have anyone in the wings that has prime name id to prevent JAmash from owning it.

----------


## itshappening

> Definitely agree that is a better endeavor as far as things sit now. But, I'm of the opinion that JAmash was only seriously considering running if Levin retires. He surely shouldn't waste his time nor his seat going head to head. Yet, MI isn't as dem as it once was and we'll likely lean even more GOP in the next midterms. Snyder didn't win because he was rich, DeVos lost his ass against Granholm even though he spent $40 mill of his own stash. Snyder won because, at the time, he campaigned vigorously and had a good message; not to mention the dems had a weak gubernatorial nominee that reminded people of an Italian mobster. Point being, if Levin retires the dems don't have anyone in the wings that has prime name id to prevent JAmash from owning it.



They will find someone and rally behind them. They always do and they'll be out in large numbers in 2014 to defeat Snyder due to right to work.  Even if Amash wins and defies that onslaught they will find someone else to ride coat tails in 2020 and get it back.  GOP has only won the senate seat 3 times in 60 years and they will never vote for a proper conservative, they elect liberals.  Even Snyder is not much of a conservative as seen with his decision to stupidly expand medicaid.

----------


## kathy88

I just love it when people here try to tell other people what to do with their money.

----------


## sailingaway

> Those are some long odds in MI.  Give six figures to Dr. Greg Brannon in NC.  He's already a candidate and has a much better chance at winning.


Everyone wants to spend someone else's money.  I think this is great.

I also think Brannon is great (that's the guy Gunny told us so much about, isn't it?).

----------


## jkob

Amash would need closer to 8 figures to even be competitive. Pass, not worth giving up your house seat to lose to Carl Levin.

----------


## sailingaway

I think Amash shouldn't run unless he has a real chance to win, but having this backing has to help him get closer to that possibility.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> They will find someone and rally behind them. They always do and they'll be out in large numbers in 2014 to defeat Snyder due to right to work.  Even if Amash wins and defies that onslaught they will find someone else to ride coat tails in 2020 and get it back.  GOP has only won the senate seat 3 times in 60 years and they will never vote for a proper conservative, they elect liberals.  Even Snyder is not much of a conservative as seen with his decision to stupidly expand medicaid.


I get the whole rally behind thing but they are immediately at a disadvantage they're normally not used to when it comes to Senate seats if Levin retires. They attempted to rally behind their gubernatorial pick against Snyder and failed miserably. The machine that implanted Granholm twice couldn't replicate it with the relative unknown Bernero. Despite the unions' attempts to pump up their chests coming up in '14, their disadvantage is that they will get lower turnout from those that give them an edge in prez elections. The GOP will come out in droves as is usually the case in midterms, in this case, to protect our house and senate seats. That said, if there's a leadership change at our upcoming state convention things will get even spicier leading into 2014.

----------


## Adrock

> One other thing about this potential race is if JAmash wins the primary, will the LP and CP bow out of that particular race in terms of fielding candidates. Regarding my former statement, hopefully we'll be going to a convention/caucus system instead of a primary and it would save LFA the primary money and be of better use going up against the fairly unknown dem in the general.


I think the LP ran a third party candidate in his last congressional race, if that is any indication. I think they weren't happy with him on the abortion issue. Then CP may bow out though.

----------

